# 2014 Cervelo R2



## Buckwheat987 (Jul 13, 2012)

R2 - Cervélo

Looks like a nice alternative at a decent price point


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

I thought so too. They don't offer the r3 105 now (which is what this is?) 
looks like the lower cost mech and the... Fork make the price.. What's the deal with the fork? Is it the older design? 

How long before they stop making 2 different ones?


----------



## Buckwheat987 (Jul 13, 2012)

.je said:


> I thought so too. They don't offer the r3 105 now (which is what this is?)
> looks like the lower cost mech and the... Fork make the price.. What's the deal with the fork? Is it the older design?
> 
> How long before they stop making 2 different ones?


I can't find any info on the fork differences so far. But is looks to have the squviol (sp?) tubing that I don't think the R3 105 had. (only with the ultregra model for that year)


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

Buckwheat987 said:


> I can't find any info on the fork differences so far. But is looks to have the squviol (sp?) tubing that I don't think the R3 105 had.


To my knowledge the term "squoval" first appeared with the R3, back in 2005 or 2006. In fact I still ride a 2006 R3. 

I find it kind of odd however that they are using the branding R2.
If I'm not mistaken, before the R3, there was the R2.5 which I believe they had a massive recall because of some problem.

Any one else want to chime in?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

The R2 is the exact same frame as the R3 with different paint.

The fork is indeed quite different.

Cervélo has a version of the R3 that they've used in the classics (successfully) that they do not sell to the public. They call it the R3 Dirt or something along those lines. The fork on the new R2 is modeled off of that fork, the one from the R3 Classics Edition.

Therefore the fork on the new R2 is basically massive and can fit whatever tires you want. Much larger/greater clearance than the fork used on the R5 and R3, thus making the R2 the natural choice for classics type terrain.

The relationship in the S series is similar. The S2 and the S3 share the same frame but the forks are different. On the S2 the fork is less aerobladed.


----------



## DylanD (Aug 24, 2014)

Would anyone take the equivalently priced Specialized Tarmac model over an R2? I've been thinking about both lately, and am sort of entangled in Cervelo's beautiful brand-image, and feel as though I might be ignoring the ubiquitous Specialized's more practical aspects.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Isn't the R2 more practical though with the bigger tire clearance and endurance geometry? The bikes fit differently, that's something to take into consideration.


----------



## engrmariano (Mar 1, 2012)

hi, im asking for your kind advice. im in the market for an entry level road bike & R2 is one of them...

im staying in Singapore & the srp here of R2 105 is around S$4000 (or $3200), that's $700 more than the srp...

then one lbs is offering me 2014 eddy merckx emx-1 full ultegra for about S$2600 (or $2080)...

if you were in my shoes, which of the two would you go for?

btw, im a serious mountain biker, and i'll be using this road bike for cross-training and weekday road rides...


----------



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

engrmariano said:


> hi, im asking for your kind advice. im in the market for an entry level road bike & R2 is one of them...
> 
> im staying in Singapore & the srp here of R2 105 is around S$4000 (or $3200), that's $700 more than the srp...
> 
> ...


I just picked up an R2 and it's a great bike, but I've never ridden the Merckx so I can't say which bike I'd go for.

Just a suggestion, since you're mainly a mountain biker and you just want to pickup a road bike for cross training, have you considered buying a slightly used bike and trying that out before you spend this much money?


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

R2 vs tarmac - both great bikes. the tarmac has more aggressive geometry but the R2 is also a great all around bike. I don't know if there would be a weight difference at the lower price points. I would ride both - you can't go wrong with either.



the limited edition R3 is the R3 mud. My LBS has had a few of these...they came with cx type tires and also had more clearance in the rear


----------



## engrmariano (Mar 1, 2012)

UpHillCrawler said:


> I just picked up an R2 and it's a great bike, but I've never ridden the Merckx so I can't say which bike I'd go for.
> 
> Just a suggestion, since you're mainly a mountain biker and you just want to pickup a road bike for cross training, have you considered buying a slightly used bike and trying that out before you spend this much money?


yes, actually i've considered buying preloved road bikes for around S$300-400. will reconsider that option again...

thanks for the advice man!


----------

